# question about injectors



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im looking at some dry setups and was just wondering if the stock injectors will support up to a 75hp shot on a 05 gto a4?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Stock injectors will handle up to 150 shot no problem.


----------

